# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Transfre objet JSP vers Servlet

## yakuzayang

Bonjour a tous

Je pense que se sujet a t pos plusieurs fois mais j'aimerai la prciser.

Je viens du monde ASP.NET et j'ai un peu de mal avec la vision J2EE.

Mon problme est que je voudrais transfrer un objet d'une page JSP vers une servlet.

En fait, au chargement de ma page, je charge une servlet qui me dclare mon objet (rcupre des donnes dans une BDD) que j'envoie ensuite dans ma jsp pour pouvoir l'utiliser (cre un tableau  plusieurs page) grce a a :



```

```

Ensuite imaginons que je veuille changer de page dans le tableau gnr. J'ai justement gard le rsultat de ma dernire requte (avec mes whereclause...) dans mon objet. Je n'ai donc pas besoin de refaire la requete puisque j'ai dj le rsultat prcdent. Comment faire pour que la servlet rcupre l'objet qu'il a lui mme cre pour me donne la suite des donnes.

J'ai lu pas mal de forum est le moyen rcurent est d'utiliser la variable de session, se qui ne me satisfait pas. En effet, imaginons que sur 2 onglet je charge la meme page. Elles vont toute 2 utiliser le meme nom de variable dans la session et je ne pourais stocker que l'objet du dernier chargement.

J'ai cherch au niveau des beans mais je ne penses pas que se soit la solution.  ::?: 

En .NET je n'ai pas a me pos la question puisque le code behind simplifie grandement la tache! (relation direct entre la vue et le contrleur)

----------


## OButterlin

Il suffirait de stocker ton objet dans la session plutt que dans request.
Ta servlet n'aurais plus qu' faire


```

```

Dans la page, il faudra prciser que l'objet est en session plutt que request.

----------


## yakuzayang

oui mais qu'arrive t'il si la mme page est utilis dans le mme navigateur (2 onglet diffrent et la mme page charg)

L'objet en session est partag entre les 2 onglets?  ::roll::  Il est la mon problme. Ca me gne d'utiliser un mme objet pour 2 pages diffrente.  ::?:

----------


## yakuzayang

Bon finalement je me suis rsolue a utiliser la session. 

Je cre un objet dans ma servlet que j'envoie dans la session
J'utilise un bean pour le rcuprer dans ma JSP et afficher mon tableau
Et au retour dans ma servlet j'utilise l'objet qui est rest en session et en fonction des paramtre GET/POST qui contient une variable action, je fais se qu'il faut.

Je ne me trompe pas dans ma dmarche?

----------


## OButterlin

a peut tre une manire de faire, mais il me semble qu'il reste un problme dans le cas o les paramtres des 2 "onglets" ne sont pas les mmes et que la liste rsultante n'est pas la mme.

Personnellement, j'utilise un identificateur de fentre que j'utilise comme cl d'une map sauvegarde en session.
Comme a, tout est indpendant. L'onglet 1 aura (par exemple) un id="TAB1", l'onglet 2 un id="TAB2".
L'accs aux donnes se fera comme ceci


```

```

----------


## yakuzayang

Effectivement merci pour l'astuce.

Par contre, comment identifier un onglet. Lui donner un nom n'est pas le problme, mais l'identifier en est un.

Tu envois le numro d'onglet dans l'adresse en GET?

La dmarche serai la suivante : la servlet dfini un id si getAttribut renvoi null, et sur les lien (<a>) des actions de la page jsp (qui renvoi sur la mme page), tu lui colles en GET (donc dans l'adresse) son id?

Dsol pour les questions peut tre bette mais le passage de .NET a J2EE est assez violant! ^^

----------


## OButterlin

Dans le principe, c'est a.
Dans les liens, on rajoute l'id, pour les formulaires, on utilise un champ cach (<input type="hidden"/>)

----------


## yakuzayang

ok Merci de l'aide  ::):

----------

